

Show HN: Bumb.ly, an HTML5 image editor/sharer/host - I'm 2 weeks in, continue? - hornbaker
http://bumb.ly

======
andrewfelix
I want to be positive and say continue. It works well, it probably has a niche
market somewhere.

But, I think you're going to have an uphill battle getting a big enough
audience using it to create any kind of a revenue stream.

The UI and tech looks and works great, and has other applications. Have you
considered what else you could use it for? Possibly extending the
functionality further?

~~~
hornbaker
> Have you considered what else you could use it for?

Not too much – it's just been a side project to explore what's possible with
client-side photo editing and uploading.

If anyone has ideas they'd like to take offline, email bumblyapp at gmail.

------
hornbaker
OP here, just wanting some honest feedback on whether Bumb.ly has legs. It's
been a fun little project.

------
marquis
Really nice but for the life of me I couldn't figure out how to edit the text?
Also I loaded an URL that was an incorrect filetype by mistake and couldn't
select*all the text in the URL field to delete it. Just a small thing..

~~~
hornbaker
Thanks for the feedback!

------
Rantenki
Definitely has the potential to be popular among the lolcats crowd (or anybody
that likes computers _and_ scrapbooking). What is the revenue stream?

~~~
hornbaker
> What is the revenue stream?

None yet... I'll figure that out if enough people find it useful. Probably
along the lines of selling virtual and physical merchandise with Bumblies on
them. Physical postcards are a real possibility - I'll probably ask Brezina if
he'll do a Sincerely deal with a web app. I'd like to avoid advertising and
keep the site clean and fast.

Quickmeme has ridiculous traffic, and Memegenerator and Memebase aren't far
behind. I wanted Bumbly to have a more sophisticated tone, and hopefully
appeal to the female / BlueMountainArts / Pinterest crowd.

------
atomicdog
This could revolutionise the generation of meme-images...

